# Security shields for drivers



## gooberTTT (Oct 26, 2014)

I was looking into driving for Uber and found that I could have a safety shield installed into my car to keep passengers in the backseat separate from me..and keeping me safe to some extent. All for under $500 which seems worth it to me. Now, how many of you require your passengers to sit in the back? Does this sound reasonable? I am not a 6 ft 4 burly guy, just a 5 ft 2 granny.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

gooberTTT said:


> I was looking into driving for Uber and found that I could have a safety shield installed into my car to keep passengers in the backseat separate from me..and keeping me safe to some extent. All for under $500 which seems worth it to me. Now, how many of you require your passengers to sit in the back? Does this sound reasonable? I am not a 6 ft 4 burly guy, just a 5 ft 2 granny.


It's really best used for a puke shield if you want to call that security. Might be particularly handy if driving in NYC tho.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Well while necessary and a good idea unfortunately it would get you deactivated very quickly. Not because you are trying to be safe but because those shields take up all the leg room in the back and people would be pissed and giving you one stars out the gate. People put up with them in Taxis because one they are usually mandated to be installed by the taxi commission and two just another thing to hate about taxis. 

A better option would be a security camera setup with a recorder in a strong box in the rear. With a few well placed signs announcing them. Someone will ill intent would just wait to find an easier target. Maybe.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Well while necessary and a good idea unfortunately it would get you deactivated very quickly. Not because you are trying to be safe but because those shields take up all the leg room in the back and people would be pissed and giving you one stars out the gate. People put up with them in Taxis because one they are usually mandated to be installed by the taxi commission and two just another thing to hate about taxis.
> 
> A better option would be a security camera setup with a recorder in a strong box in the rear. With a few well placed signs announcing them. Someone will ill intent would just wait to find an easier target. Maybe.


Yeah, criminals really tend to believe and adhere to the *'don't rob/molest me because you are being recorded'* signs.

I read recently that restaurants where the owners are anti-guns and put up signs saying, in effect, no guns allowed, are actually great targets for being robbed AND are being robbed because they advertise openly that they are HELPLESS to defend themselves.

...sigh


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Yea when they are all hyped up about to assault someone I doubt they are paying much attention to their surroundings. Which is why we get such great crimes caught on tape.


----------



## gooberTTT (Oct 26, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> It's really best used for a puke shield if you want to call that security. Might be particularly handy if driving in NYC tho.


Mine would be bullet proof and wouldn't bother passengers at all. Not sure why you think it would. So how many of you have passengers who ride in the back seat?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Yea when they are all hyped up about to assault someone I doubt they are paying much attention to their surroundings. Which is why we get such great crimes caught on tape.


Probably be good advertising for Uber to get on tape and social media.

Being a potential victim is not my favorite approach to Ubering.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

And you know the Cab ones have a portal in them to pass cash back and forth. With Uber you would not even need that. Just seal em up back there. Put in an intercom for discussion. 

Only time you would have a front passenger was if you got 4 people. But criminals generally do not travel in groups of 4. That would be a lot of coordination just to get a IPhone 4


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> And you know the Cab ones have a portal in them to pass cash back and forth. With Uber you would not even need that. Just seal em up back there. Put in an intercom for discussion.
> 
> Only time you would have a front passenger was if you got 4 people. But criminals generally do not travel in groups of 4. That would be a lot of coordination just to get a IPhone 4


I'd add electronic deep voice disguise to the intercom system too if I were a little lady. Some dark shading on the glass, or maybe even one way glass. 
*
They'd think it was somebody from the government driving. That ought to scare the crap out of any potential criminals.*


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I would say it depends on the market you are in. I feel safe 99% of the time. Most people are just really interested and excited about the whole concept and are upstanding citizens. I will say, that I don't work the late night shifts because I don't have patience for power drinkers or testosterone. When there are big festivals, concerts, etc...I will work those until about 12:30. I'll get you home or to the last bar for the night. Someone else can pick you up after 5 shots of Fireball. 

You can make decent extra money in some markets..Tulsa included


----------



## gooberTTT (Oct 26, 2014)

My husband was a cabbie in Ft Lauderdale decades ago and carried a screwdriver with him. Guns and knives were not allowed in the cab.
He doesn't think I should do this type of work as he says it's dangerous. In the 5 years he was a cabbie he never once was assaulted or robbed although
he did have a fare that once had him drive quite a distance then they took off without paying. Of course the pre payment system with Uber would not allow that to happen at all. Still, I am in a safe area but things could happen. If you show up and the client looks creepy can you just take off? Can you advertise yourself to pick up
seniors only, sort of a senior to senior UBER driver? Does UBER have a policy against putting in a bullet proof shield in the car? Besides protecting myself, I would think the person who I would be driving would feel safer too, knowing I am kept away from them as much as they from me.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

Would this system block the front passenger seat? Uber requires your vehicle to seat 4 passengers.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

gooberTTT said:


> If you show up and the client looks creepy can you just take off?


Yes....anytime you are uncomfortable you can leave without an explanation to the passenger. Just Cancel - Do not charge passenger.
The problem I see with your plan is that by not allowing anyone to sit in the front seat you are liming passengers to 3 or less. I believe both Uber and Lyft require you to be able to carry 4.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> Would this system block the front passenger seat? Uber requires your vehicle to seat 4 passengers.


I think I'm gonna try to get my one way bullet proof glass shield, NO HOLE, and deep voice electronic disguise intercom installed before Halloween.

Should be a RIOT for the pax. I mean, why the hell not?

Will probably leave it in afterwards too. I drive an XL so seating not a problem. Should scare the shit outta the pax.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

gooberTTT said:


> My husband was a cabbie in Ft Lauderdale decades ago and carried a screwdriver with him. Guns and knives were not allowed in the cab.


Screw the screwdriver. Just hammer a heavy hammer.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

uberdriver said:


> Screw the screwdriver. Just hammer a heavy hammer.


CWP and my Glock .45


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> CWP and my Glock .45


Pretty sure any paid for hire drivers packing heat are in violation of state/local laws.

As tempting as it is to pop a cap in a jackass pax... Probably a pretty good law.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Pretty sure any paid for hire drivers packing heat are in violation of state/local laws.
> 
> As tempting as it is to pop a cap in a jackass pax... Probably a pretty good law.


Not in Florida....


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Not in Florida....


That's true. The everglades appear to be a very large area for convenient disposal.


----------



## gooberTTT (Oct 26, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> Would this system block the front passenger seat? Uber requires your vehicle to seat 4 passengers.


4 people? Doubt a corolla could carry 4. 3 yes but 4 is pushing it. Guess I wouldn't be a good UBER after all.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Carolla can carry 4 passengers. Its tight in the back with 3 across but it is possible. That's why you have a center seat belt back there.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Carolla can carry 4 passengers. Its tight in the back with 3 across but it is possible. That's why you have a center seat belt back there.


It's also why some possible X customers choose XL. They need/want more room and are willing to pay more for it.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

gooberTTT said:


> 4 people? Doubt a corolla could carry 4. 3 yes but 4 is pushing it. Guess I wouldn't be a good UBER after all.


You said it!

Are you pulling our legs? Your husband WAS a cabbie and never got attacked and only had one runner. That's a better tgan average record. Uber is a cashless system, the only recorded attacks that I've heard have been drivers belting up jack-asses.

A few lady drivers have been hit on and felt up by drunks, you need to be prepared for that.

If you think the this gig is dangerous, then dont do it


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You said it!
> 
> Are you pulling our legs? Your husband WAS a cabbie and never got attacked and only had one runner. That's a better tgan average record. Uber is a cashless system, the only recorded attacks that I've heard have been drivers belting up jack-asses.
> 
> ...


Everyone here needs to read Elmooy's thread under the Charleston/City section for his and Rebecca's stories. PRICELESS!


----------



## gooberTTT (Oct 26, 2014)

Walkersm said:


> Carolla can carry 4 passengers. Its tight in the back with 3 across but it is possible. That's why you have a center seat belt back there.


Do you all feel comfortable having a stranger sitting next to you in the car? I would want them in the back seat.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

I do not think this line of work is for you TTT. See about other alternatives.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

gooberTTT said:


> Do you all feel comfortable having a stranger sitting next to you in the car? I would want them in the back seat.


I'd feel better if they were in the front and I was driving from the back seat. They'd be the first to go in a head on and if they got out of hand, you could, you know, scare them a little.


----------



## gooberTTT (Oct 26, 2014)

Funny...wish that were an option Scrurbscrud


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

In my 30 years of cab driving a few times a month, I've had one runner....that's about it.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

gooberTTT said:


> Funny...wish that were an option Scrurbscrud


If you are genuinely fearful if strangers, then this gig is not for you.

Uber and Taxi drivers are in the business of picking up Strangers - some are more strange than others. For many on this forum that fact provides us with entertainment and insight into fellow humans and weird behaviour.

If you feel stressed and at risk in this type of workplace, then don't consider it. The screen is a BAD idea. It doesn't fit with the UBER model and wont work in a car as small as a Corolla.

You would make more money babysitting than driving around scared in a Uberx car


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

gooberTTT said:


> 4 people? Doubt a corolla could carry 4. 3 yes but 4 is pushing it. Guess I wouldn't be a good UBER after all.


not necessarily, im female I can probably give you a couple of tips that work for me. I usually park a few metres in front of people, then let them walk to the car, that way I get a good look at them before they get in. I keep the doors locked until I have identified them. I dont go to certain streets. I wont drive during certain hours. And remember, any bad feeling, any hair stands up on the back of your nack. Cancel and drive away. You're a granny you say, so you have probably got well developed senses. Trust them.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

gooberTTT said:


> I was looking into driving for Uber and found that I could have a safety shield installed into my car to keep passengers in the backseat separate from me..and keeping me safe to some extent. All for under $500 which seems worth it to me. Now, how many of you require your passengers to sit in the back? Does this sound reasonable? I am not a 6 ft 4 burly guy, just a 5 ft 2 granny.


just a bad idea


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

My wife has a stun gun and keeps pepper spray. Just have to be careful of blow back from ac or windows...don't want to spray yourself.

Keep in mind that you don't carry cash because its a cashless transaction and most will know that. Besides, the only way you get fares is because someone used their smartphone and credit card.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Pretty sure any paid for hire drivers packing heat are in violation of state/local laws.
> 
> As tempting as it is to pop a cap in a jackass pax... Probably a pretty good law.


Not in Texas. (But of course!!!)
Update ....
I should say not in all of Texas, city laws can prohibit. I thin San Antonio restricts cabbies


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

TTT I think you should be prepared to getting a passenger in the front about 2-3 rides a day, the car you have can handle 4 people, It may not be comfortable, I make the drunks ride in the back, I don't want them grabbing me or the wheel when they have a brain fade as they begin to sober up... I would think long and hard about you doing this.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

From the bottom of my heart if you feel that way just don't do Uber. Many times you will be parked in dark streets late night waiting for pax. That alone is chilling. Also you might ruin the experience for many using the system. And you're sharing your property don't jack it up by adding all these things. You don't know how long you'll actually be doing this for. 

Oh can't forget you must be able to sit four. That automatically includes the front seat. And recommending someone to sit in the back when the approached the front is definitely not getting you a 5.


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Pretty sure any paid for hire drivers packing heat are in violation of state/local laws.
> 
> As tempting as it is to pop a cap in a jackass pax... Probably a pretty good law.


Not in Georgia either. I carry my 357 magnum, all day everyday in my car. No law against it here, all you have to do is let the cop pulling you over know that you have a weapon. In fact you don't even need a permit to carry a weapon in your car or person, as long as the weapon is concealed in public.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

dogmatize said:


> Not in Georgia either. I carry my 357 magnum, all day everyday in my car. No law against it here, all you have to do is let the cop pulling you over know that you have a weapon. In fact you don't even need a permit to carry a weapon in your car or person, as long as the weapon is concealed in public.


I wouldn't be too sure if that is the case in paid for hire driving folk. I'd want to see it in writing or have an attorney's opinion. These issues vary dramatically from state to state and county to county with regards to CABBIES. Ride share will be included in that term.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I wouldn't be too sure if that is the case in paid for hire driving folk. I'd want to see it in writing or have an attorney's opinion. These issues vary dramatically from state to state and county to county with regards to CABBIES. Ride share will be included in that term.


I agree. Any commercial driver is excluded from any concealed permits. I would think this covers rideshare in any form. I get personal safety, but if you feel the need to carry a gun in the car, maybe this isn't the best line of work for the area.

For full disclosure, I don't own a firearm. I am not against gun owning at all - I'm applying for my CCW permit as soon as I have the funds for a class (Illinois is a rip off). I would not carry while driving.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I agree. Any commercial driver is excluded from any concealed permits. I would think this covers rideshare in any form. I get personal safety, but if you feel the need to carry a gun in the car, maybe this isn't the best line of work for the area.
> 
> For full disclosure, I don't own a firearm. I am not against gun owning at all - I'm applying for my CCW permit as soon as I have the funds for a class (Illinois is a rip off). I would not carry while driving.


Hell in Chicago you don't have any constitutional rights on this matter anyway so I sure as HELL wouldn't screw with a handgun in city proper. They'd crucify you if you got caught.

Even with CC there are many restrictions. If you get caught cc pakin with ANY alcohol or drugs in your system, it's a very large fine and a very long jail sentence.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Hell in Chicago you don't have any constitutional rights on this matter anyway so I sure as HELL wouldn't screw with a handgun in city proper. They'd crucify you if you got caught.
> 
> Even with CC there are many restrictions. If you get caught cc pakin with ANY alcohol or drugs in your system, it's a very large fine and a very long jail sentence.


Actually the law was overturned. You can now carry in Chicago, after the 16 hour training course + $150 fee. Even after passing & getting your CCW (and you must have a FOID) there are some major restrictions, public transportation being one of them. I am not sure if Rideshare or Taxi service is covered under "public transportation", but why take the chance?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Actually the law was overturned. You can now carry in Chicago, after the 16 hour training course + $150 fee. Even after passing & getting your CCW (and you must have a FOID) there are some major restrictions, public transportation being one of them. I am not sure if Rideshare or Taxi service is covered under "public transportation", but why take the chance?


In addition, if you have a cc permit it will show up in the police scanning records before they pull you over, just so ya know. I don't like to put them at unease as trigger happy as they are now days.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

There have been attempted Car Jackings in London.

Not in X off course.

But on the higher end services were all cars a high end brands like Mercedes and Jaguar


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Pretty sure any paid for hire drivers packing heat are in violation of state/local laws.
> 
> As tempting as it is to pop a cap in a jackass pax... Probably a pretty good law.


Not in Michigan either. I'm the executive director of the Michigan Coalition for Responsible Gun Owners as my main job and worked on firearms policy in our state legislature for 15 years before that. I've never heard of a state having these laws although it wouldn't surprise me to see it in a half dozen East Coast states and California. I have a concealed pistol license and carry 100% of the time for Uber. I have a dash cam recording the inside of my car as well but it's very discrete and not intended to prevent crime, only to protect myself from false allegations and to prove property damage from riders. I installed it after my attorney insisted I have one as a precaution.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Brady said:


> Not in Michigan either. I'm the executive director of the Michigan Coalition for Responsible Gun Owners as my main job and worked on firearms policy in our state legislature for 15 years before that. I've never heard of a state having these laws although it wouldn't surprise me to see it in a half dozen East Coast states and California. I have a concealed pistol license and carry 100% of the time for Uber. *I have a dash cam recording the inside of my car as well but it's very discrete and not intended to prevent crime, only to protect myself from false allegations and to prove property damage from riders. I installed it after my attorney insisted I have one as a precaution*.


Thinking about installing one. Brand and cost? Voice record? Forward record?


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

I wouldn't do it. Those shields leave holes in your car's interior once removed. If the pax wanted the feeling of riding in the back of a police car, they would have called a cab. (and you'll get lower ratings) You should just cancel on pax's that you feel you need the divider for.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Jay2dresq said:


> I wouldn't do it. Those shields leave holes in your car's interior once removed. If the pax wanted the feeling of riding in the back of a police car, they would have called a cab. (and you'll get lower ratings) You should just cancel on pax's that you feel you need the divider for.


I was talking about the vid record if you were addressing my post.

The only reason I'd consider a shield is to protect from flying puke, and that just behind my head and shoulder area...

To tell you the truth though if I could be guaranteed pukers on every ride and could set it up to clean up easy and be assured to get the cleaning fee, I'd do it non-stop. Just keep it pointed downward please... If it sprays me though I'd have to beat 'em.

A nice floor matt with 2' sidewalls all around would probably do the trick...then don't step anywhere but out cause they're gonna be blowing on themselves.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I was talking about the vid record if you were addressing my post.
> 
> The only reason I'd consider a shield is to protect from flying puke, and that just behind my head and shoulder area...
> 
> ...


No, I was making reference to the plexiglass shield between the front and rear seats.


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I agree. Any commercial driver is excluded from any concealed permits. I would think this covers rideshare in any form. I get personal safety, but if you feel the need to carry a gun in the car, maybe this isn't the best line of work for the area.
> 
> For full disclosure, I don't own a firearm. I am not against gun owning at all - I'm applying for my CCW permit as soon as I have the funds for a class (Illinois is a rip off). I would not carry while driving.


This isn't true nationally, although it may be in a small number of states and local jurisdictions. The U.S. Department of Transportation addresses it here: https://ntl.custhelp.com/app/answer...2LzEvdGltZS8xMzUyMDgxNTExL3NpZC9ialRxeHRhbA==

Violent crime can happen anywhere including in schools, churches, and certainly to Uber drivers. And commercial drivers have no less right to self defense than any other drivers. Many commercial truckers and pizza delivery people carry concealed. There's little point in applying for a concealed weapons license if you're not willing to use it while driving. People don't carry guns because they're paranoid. They carry guns because they understand that bad things can happen to good people and the potential for violent crime happening to them is real, especially in the urban markets served by Uber and Lyft. If a concealed pistol is properly carried, the only person who is going to know the driver has it is the driver. It's the same reason I have a dash cam in my car. I don't expect to be falsely accused of something while driving, but it's there to protect me in the event that occurs.


----------



## acsmith1972 (Aug 3, 2018)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, criminals really tend to believe and adhere to the *'don't rob/molest me because you are being recorded'* signs.
> 
> I read recently that restaurants where the owners are anti-guns and put up signs saying, in effect, no guns allowed, are actually great targets for being robbed AND are being robbed because they advertise openly that they are HELPLESS to defend themselves.
> 
> ...sigh


And I've read that they did studies about guys that can't go anywhere without a gun having smaller-than-average penises.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

acsmith1972 said:


> And I've read that they did studies about guys that can't go anywhere without a gun having smaller-than-average penises.


That's probably because the tiny ones
are very rarely used as weapons.....


----------

